# Funny Yao picture. LOL



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL that is so funny!!! I have never seen it before.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. And we as Rockets fans have only seen this picture like 12951084 times.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

giordun said:


> Wow. And we as Rockets fans have only seen this picture like 12951084 times.


:lol:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

giordun said:


> Wow. And we as Rockets fans have only seen this picture like 12951084 times.


I would have stopped looking at 12951083.
12951084th time is just not that funny.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^ Thats a new one.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

he looks like a really large "Karate Kid" doing the crane.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The first one was classic and over-shown. I've never seen the second one though. Laugh out loud at Yao.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

LoL I might be able to find another one lol check this out


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

lol I feel bad for the guy in his armpitt.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^ Yeah that is gross!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Taste like salt or some nasty deodorant


----------

